# Yondaime Gaiden



## S a n d - N i n j a (Apr 7, 2008)

I have just finished reading some amazing fanart Manga based on Minato Namikaze, The artist is called Kunoichi! her work is and looks just like Kishi's.She is amazingly talented. 

I posted this here  in the libary section because its  reading material and  its just like kishi's.

*Everyone should check it out! Heres the link*...





I know posting this is probably against some rule and might get me banned, But I feel everyone should see this artists talent.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 7, 2008)

Rickroll?


----------



## narutofangd (Apr 7, 2008)

Thats Better than Kishi art anyways


----------



## Xeratule (Apr 7, 2008)

Does she have it all zipped, but I see missing pages in the Gallary.


----------



## S a n d - N i n j a (Apr 7, 2008)

narutofangd said:


> Thats Better than Kishi art anyways



Did you read it all?

If you didn't, you should its really good! story and art are so good


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 7, 2008)

Is this fan made?


----------



## S a n d - N i n j a (Apr 7, 2008)

Xeratule said:


> Does she have it all zipped, but I see missing pages in the Gallary.



Its all there up to page 24

its all jumbled up!

You have to look for the right number under the page


----------



## S a n d - N i n j a (Apr 7, 2008)

ByakugenEye said:


> Is this fan made?



Yeah,she is quite something this artist


----------



## Xeratule (Apr 7, 2008)

Naruto-ninetails said:


> Its all there up to page 24
> 
> its all jumbled up!
> 
> You have to look for the right number under the page



Found them. Thanks


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Apr 7, 2008)

I've read it quite a while ago, her art is really awesome.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 7, 2008)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Rickroll?



probably. Hence why I do not click links.


----------



## S a n d - N i n j a (Apr 7, 2008)

Nae'blis said:


> probably. Hence why I do not click links.



Its not a prank!...you are missing out!!!!!!!!


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Apr 7, 2008)

I remember reading part of this somewhere...

And I agree with most of the comments so far, the art is fantastic.


----------



## ByakugenEye (Apr 7, 2008)

Indeed the art is just fantastic.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 7, 2008)

I read this a pretty long time back. Pretty awesome for fanart.


----------



## Speedy_Seals (Apr 7, 2008)

Damn, the Kushina in that fan art looked pretty nice. The Kushina we saw in the actual manga looked like Minato's pimped out 2 dollar h... well there's no need to go there 

That fan art was pretty nice though.


----------



## S a n d - N i n j a (Apr 7, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> I read this a pretty long time back. Pretty awesome for fanart.



She seems to a page a month, so you could of not had read all the latest chapters


----------



## piccun? (Apr 7, 2008)

Naruto-ninetails said:


> Yeah,she is quite something this artist



I agree, she should make hentai


----------



## S a n d - N i n j a (Apr 7, 2008)

Speedy_Seals said:


> Damn, the Kushina in that fan art looked pretty nice. The Kushina we saw in the actual manga looked like Minato's pimped out 2 dollar h... well there's no need to go there
> 
> That fan art was pretty nice though.



Well Kishis kushina isn't that bad

This artist pretty much bases her style on kishis,so there should not be that much of a difference


----------



## fr3dle (Apr 7, 2008)

amazing thanks for posting...absolutly love it!!


----------



## S a n d - N i n j a (Apr 7, 2008)

fredwin said:


> amazing thanks for posting...absolutly love it!!



I have an account on DA, everyone should get one  ,then thank her

however cheers, I am glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Xeratule (Apr 7, 2008)

Where's chapter 2 page 7? I can't find it.

edit: nm, I guess page 6 was as far as she got.


----------



## S a n d - N i n j a (Apr 7, 2008)

Xeratule said:


> Where's chapter 2 page 7? I can't find it.



It should be there, I had no problems following the story

it does end page 23 or 24 though


----------



## S a n d - N i n j a (Apr 7, 2008)

*I think everyone can guess where the story is leading to?*


----------



## Yondaime (Apr 7, 2008)

ThIS ROCKS


----------



## S a n d - N i n j a (Apr 7, 2008)

Namikage said:


> ThIS ROCKS



I know, can't wait for next chapter, *I think she does a new one every month*


----------



## XEro SenninX (Apr 7, 2008)

Amazing.

And, she's only 19.

Wow.


----------



## S a n d - N i n j a (Apr 7, 2008)

XEro SenninX said:


> Amazing.
> 
> And, she's only 19.
> 
> Wow.



I think shes the artist who did you sig

*quick check:*

yeah it is!


----------



## S a n d - N i n j a (Apr 7, 2008)

Everyone should check out her whole gallery, shes done loads of awesome art of Minato,Naruto and loads of other characters


----------



## Berry (Apr 7, 2008)

The girl is an amazing artist. I very much enjoyed reading this


----------



## LiveFire (Apr 7, 2008)

I like it


----------



## Usubaa (Apr 7, 2008)

aww MAN! Only a page per month... this is like Kishi on reverse-speed...


----------



## XEro SenninX (Apr 7, 2008)

Naruto-ninetails said:


> I think shes the artist who did you sig
> 
> *quick check:*
> 
> yeah it is!




Indeed e deed, neighbor.

; x

Good eye!


----------



## zaphood (Apr 7, 2008)

Xeratule said:


> Where's chapter 2 page 7? I can't find it.
> 
> edit: nm, I guess page 6 was as far as she got.




same problem  ...

man, she is good.


----------



## Ico (Apr 7, 2008)

I've read this just recently and its really good, both art and story Can't wait for the next page. Got my sig from it.


----------



## Micku (Apr 7, 2008)

I like the story in the Yondaime Gaiden, and it seems like I'm reading the real manga. I'll be sure to check for updates.


----------



## S a n d - N i n j a (Apr 7, 2008)

zaphood said:


> same problem  ...
> 
> man, she is good.



I just read a few more of her comment's on the DB site, and it seems she adds a page weekly not monthly.


----------



## Proxy (Apr 7, 2008)

Read it already. She's a pretty good illustrator and writer. Here's hoping she continues.


----------



## Cursed Avenger (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow, she's talented.


----------



## philzpilz (Apr 7, 2008)

Loving it, though i'm surpised Naruto is alive already, but hey


----------



## Berry (Apr 7, 2008)

I think this picture she did is *so great*, I think its Shikamaru's birthday



*Edit:*I just realized the pineapple on the table is supposed to resemble Shikamaru.......This girl should take Kishi's job and he can go on holiday for a couple of years.


----------



## philzpilz (Apr 7, 2008)

A l p h a said:


> I think this picture she did is *so great*, I think its Shikamaru's birthday



Thats awsome (except for NaruHina, but hey, each to their own)


----------



## Pulvermix (Apr 7, 2008)

Author OBVIOUSLY has sharingan.


----------



## NidaimeSama_Hokage (Apr 7, 2008)

Man she's good,  i hope she takes over the manga.  I hate how Kishi killed lots of Characters.


----------



## Pepe Grillo (Apr 7, 2008)

link doesn't work .

EDIT: Awesome art I say


----------



## ironblade_x1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Are you sure it's once a month?

*Based on the recent dates submitted, it looks more like once a day...*

but i could be wrong


----------



## thiagocampos (Apr 7, 2008)

can't wait for next chapter


----------



## Berry (Apr 7, 2008)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Are you sure it's once a month?
> 
> *Based on the recent dates submitted, it looks more like once a day...*
> 
> but i could be wrong



*Heres* your answer I think....unless this person is lying




Naruto-ninetails said:


> I just read a few more of her comment's on the DB site, and it seems she adds a page weekly not monthly.


----------



## Tay (Apr 7, 2008)

I've had her on watch for a few months, and she has been submitting a new page ever since the start of Ch. 2

And I'm pretty sure she's been working on her own manga.


----------



## JPongo (Apr 7, 2008)

great stuff, did ne1 send Kishi this site? it could make him do one himself for us Yondi-ans


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Apr 7, 2008)

Well now that Madara's sparring Jutsu made Yondaime's Ultimate Jutsu look like crap, i could care less about this or the making of a Yondy gaiden...


----------



## fr3dle (Jun 24, 2008)

if any one favourited this....just an update but Yondaime Gaiden has been finished. and it was awsome


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 24, 2008)

If this a rickroll, I swear to God...


----------



## fr3dle (Jun 24, 2008)

Death-kun said:


> If this a rickroll, I swear to God...



no its not......shes a really talented artist. if its a rickroll then neg me


----------



## ソラのシン-사마 (Jun 24, 2008)

afsfjanjkfdfnahbfasdjawiojawioejaw

That's fanart and fanmanga! Jebus that's really good. She should give Kishi a hand that lazy bum.


----------



## p33man (Jun 24, 2008)

S a n d - N i n j a said:


> Its not a prank!...you are missing out!!!!!!!!




don't click here. PrOOnies


----------



## sworder (Jun 24, 2008)

I'll read it when I find time, thanks


----------



## nefer_sbedjieb (Jun 25, 2008)

I've read it all. It's real great. Kunoichi-san is a great artist and writer to


----------



## Ranga (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh my god, her art is incredible. I wish I could draw...

Guess I'll just stick to writing. Haha.


----------



## Anandjones (Jun 25, 2008)

That's some great stuff.


----------



## Thefirst. (Jun 25, 2008)

The art is amazing but I dont like her version of Minato. He seems like a cocky git and I hate the fact that her Minato always aimed to be Hokage (Another Naruto)


----------



## *uzumaki-naruto* (Jun 25, 2008)

Thefirst. said:


> The art is amazing but I dont like her version of Minato. He seems like a cocky git and I hate the fact that her Minato always aimed to be Hokage (Another Naruto)



Naruto and Minato were supposed to be similar i think she's doing a good job.


----------



## Thefirst. (Jun 25, 2008)

*uzumaki-naruto* said:


> Naruto and Minato were supposed to be similar i think she's doing a good job.



No Naruto and Kushina are meant to be alike not Naruto and Minato, the only similarities between them is their looks.


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 25, 2008)

Kunoichi-san's art is awesome....sometimes better than Kishi's


----------



## Sunabozu (Jun 25, 2008)

she's a good artist, i gotta admit. her drawings are similar to kishi's. although i didnt finish reading all if it. it's good for fanart.

i wonder what the mods are thinking


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 25, 2008)

I really dont like Minato. But if he was the asshole, he would instantly become win and I could respect him I want Jiriaya, Tsunade, Oro Gaiden. Way more epic.


----------



## Goku• (Jun 25, 2008)

the art is great, but she should work on her plot and dialogue a little more. I bet Kishi's art would be that good if he were doing it once a month like her though lol


----------



## cloudsymph (Jun 25, 2008)

that was nice, thanks for the.


----------



## Yasaka Magatama (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice. Her drawing is good the story is good too....


----------

